# My otto has a very big belly: is it worms?



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

I just noticed one of my ottos having a bloated stomach, like it ate too much. It is barely swimming and mostly lying on its side, almost turning onto its back. Could i still save it, or it's going to die?







































































<!-- google_ad_section_end -->


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Hard to say, but hope its alright...


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

Otos should have rounded bellies but not bloated. I am afraid what you have is a little one who was nearly starved to death and the bacteria in its stomach that are responsible for digestion have died off due to starvation. Then when the fish begins to eat it cannot digest its food at all and even though it is fed and should be nourished it will actually starve to death full up as the food can not digest and do it any good. You can take it out of the tank and put it in a small bowl and see if it revives any but I do not see a lot of hope for it if it does not get better in a few hours. The only other thing that may be happening is a rather wide spread infection, is its belly white or does it have splotches of hot pink on it? Hot pink on their bellies usually means an infection and it is usually systemic. Trying to save it with antibiotics for septecemia could save it but probably if it is already on its side I do not hold out much hope. I am so sorry for your little fish, but these little guys are so mistreated in their catching and handling that you can call them very fragile fish especially the first 30 days or so that you own them. A lot of stores will not even give you a warranty on them they have been so fragile.

Rose


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

What are your ammonia levels in the tank?

Ive had this issue with other FW species, my otos are all fat and always eating though so they are have been OK.


Can you toss a piece of zuchini into the tank for the Oto's? Can he swim to the top or at different levels OK still or is he staying in one area and just loafing?

Sounds like swim bladder as well.


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

WhiteDevil, thanks for replying. My ammonia levels are 0. he can swim to all levels but he kind of swims nose up and also spins. Chickadee, thanks for replying. he had 4 -5 tiny( size of this: . ) red dots on his belly. is that internal bleeding?


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

No usually the infection is marked by "streaks" of pink or red color on their bellies. Little spots like that as long as they do not grow are not a problem but probably just contact irritations. I do not know if the fish is just overfed or bloated to the point of looking like it will pop open. A round area that looks like they swallowed a ball of something is very normal and even desired but the whole abdomen should not be bloated.

Rose


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

its belly was fully bloated, first i thought it was pregnant, but then i realized that was not it. BTW, it died ((((((
When it died it stood on its tail, nose up. that's weird...





P.S. sorry i posted the same thing 2 times!


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

its belly was fully bloated, first i thought it was pregnant, but then i realized that was not it. BTW, it died((((((((((((((


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Sorry your little oto died; I bought 6, and only 3 have survived. I've heard that if they make it through the first month in your tank, they will probably survive, and so far, these 3 have been doing fine.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

It has been said and I found it to be true that if they live past the first 30 days they will be every bit as hale and hearty as the normal fish. It is the first 30 days that they are most vulnerable it seems. I also know that they do live and do much better in tanks with live plants. I have not been able to keep any in an unplanted tank or those with fake plants. The last oto that I had lived to be almost 5 years old and was my oldest fish when he passed. He did not like the others and would stay solitary which is not like them as they usually really like being with others of their kind but he did like Alexander my betta.

I am so sorry the little guy did not make it, and I hope that your others do well for you.

Rose


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow!!! 5 years?!!!!

my oldest fish is 2 years, and it's my guppy.
About the ottos, the other 4 are doing ok, i don't think aany thing should happen to them.
But now, my new male guppy has ick!!! it doesn't go away for 2 days already. 

any suggestions?

Thanks for answering!! I love this forum!!


----------

